# Bolt, Flash, Meteor, Asteroid, Sprint, and Lightning



## Amanda Anne (Oct 10, 2015)

I wanted to name one Mittens but my daughter didn't think that's as funny as I do. 

I love Mystery Snails as much as I love Bettas! They're so sweet and they go on mini adventures that are great to watch!

Bolt is the big one. She was the first snail we ever got and boy is she huge right now!

The twins are Meteor and Asteroid and their shells have cracks right now because we just adopted them and they need some calcium. (They're only "twins" because we bought them together, lol)

Flash is blue and Lightning is yellow.

Sprint is the second biggest and always wants to be with CC, my Betta. They stay together all the time. Right now, CC is quarantined in a Betta bowl that is next to the tank, and Sprint has been sitting on the wall of the tank as close to her bowl as can be. CC stares at Sprint too. It's sweet.

They are all together with CC in the ten gallon (usually, but like I said, CC is sick at the moment). I'm moving them to a 20 (or bigger) gallon when the babies are born!


----------

